# Epic Movie Sign Fail



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 26, 2010)

What do you get when you mix a funny spoof comedy... and _Vampires Suck_ together? You get this movie marquee mess!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/25/vampires-suck-other-guys_n_694588.html


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, murr. :V


----------



## Asswings (Sep 4, 2010)

Uh

Is this supposed to be funny? It's not.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 4, 2010)

Always knew Edward was gay.


----------



## The DK (Sep 5, 2010)

i kind of saw that coming, well you dont watch the movies at the drive in anyway


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

The DK said:


> i kind of saw that coming, well you dont watch the movies at the drive in anyway



{THIS}

Sadly nothing these days are unexpectable.


----------

